# Baraga Bear



## rtminc (Jan 18, 2009)

A few pics of the stand I’ll be on opening day































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I think that last bear pic is a boar. :lol:


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good luck to the bear hunters.


----------



## rtminc (Jan 18, 2009)

sourdough44 said:


> Good luck to the bear hunters.
> View attachment 429323
> View attachment 429321



Would love to see something like that...BA bear


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I was they were trapping wolves in the ottawa national forest and surrounding area. They had their little signs out warning dog owners not to let their dogs out in that area. I'm sure they will be done by the 16th though...


----------



## rtminc (Jan 18, 2009)

Waited until there was almost no light left and this guy walked out. 170lbs dressed and the processor guessed maybe 200-210 on the hoof...or the paw.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hell ya! Congrats!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats riminc. Nice going!


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

Congrats!!!!! I am jealous.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats, great eater.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Congratulations!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mstgman (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

rtminc said:


> View attachment 431995
> 
> Waited until there was almost no light left and this guy walked out. 170lbs dressed and the processor guessed maybe 200-210 on the hoof...or the paw.
> 
> ...


Nice bear. What BMU? Tell us more of the story.


----------



## rtminc (Jan 18, 2009)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Nice bear. What BMU? Tell us more of the story.


Baraga District - Bushwacker Lodge - Roy and Suzie Little are our guides

11 bait sets on a 30 mile long trail

Wednesday morning, sat in the blind from 8am - 12 then took a break until 3. Went back out there until just before dark. I was at the bottom of a valley and the bait was under a pretty dense canopy so light was an issue. I was scoping at low power and the scope was helping to light up the area when I saw movement. This guy just sort of glided out of the woods 52 yards away and went right to the barrel. Amazing to watch him bat that big heavy drum around like it was a marshmallow. He chased it for about 5 minutes until he finally presented a broadside shot. I lined up just above his shoulder then moved the crosshairs back about 6” and fired. He jumped then pointed himself the same way he came in and stepped on the gas. Thought for sure I missed from the way he reacted. Called Roy to tell him and he and Suzie were there 10 minutes later. Started searching for blood with the rifle ready and after just a few minutes, I was relieved to hear the words, “FOUND HIM!” There he was on the trail about 20 yards away from the bait drum. Later we found the entrance wound right where I aimed and found a clean hole thru both lungs, a big artery and out the other side. 30/06 150 grain Soft point...in fact, this camp encourages naming each bear and I’m naming this one, “Core-Lokt”


----------



## FrankB (Dec 28, 2006)

Great story! congratulations


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Congratulations !


----------



## rtminc (Jan 18, 2009)

Also, great (and fast) work by Joe Fencil, Joe's Deer and Bear Processing M-28 between Bruce Crossing and Paulding (906) 365-0378. Remember, he gives ya a shot of honey whiskey when you're successful!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats! Nice one!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Very nice bear, and write up.


----------

